

Copyright-trolls: mind your own extra-judicial business, court says - jeffreyshaw
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/patent-trolls-mind-your-own-extra-judicial-business-court-says.ars

======
jeffreyshaw
The judge protects copyright infringers and gives reasoning:

"Unfortunately, it would appear that the technology that enables copyright
infringement has outpaced technology that prevents it."

It's crazy to see that judges are wising up to the antics of the recording and
motion picture industries.

I know PG is looking for a way to radically disrupt the way these giants do
things, and I think the current state of our culture and judicial system
creates an opportune moment for a new startup to do just that.

~~~
jonnylately
"wising up to the antics of the recording and motion picture industries"

Neither the RIAA or the MPAA are involved in the bittorrent lawsuits. The big
lawsuit that really kicked it off was over The Hurt Locker, which isn't an
MPAA-affiliated movie. It was kick-started by a lawyer named Thomas Dunlap,
who worked out the idea with Uwe Boll for his shitty movies. The RIAA stopped
going after file-sharers when its lead attorney, Donald Verrilli, was
appointed by Obama to be Solicitor General. That alone was more than they
wanted.

All of these mass lawsuits are the idea of small, sometimes desperate lawyers,
not content providers or publishers. Most of the lawsuits, including the one
in this article, are over porn downloads; porn is obviously not an MPAA
endpoint.

~~~
jeffreyshaw
Thank you Jonny you bring up some valid clarifications.

Still is interesting to see that times are-a changin' and it appears that the
courts are now starting to realize that.

------
DanBC
Link to the court PDF

([http://ia700706.us.archive.org/14/items/gov.uscourts.cand.24...](http://ia700706.us.archive.org/14/items/gov.uscourts.cand.243765/gov.uscourts.cand.243765.18.0.pdf))

